# Restoration tips?



## velo13 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a very old BSA Golden-de-Luxe bicycle. It's in decent condition, but I want to fix it up. I want to stay true to it as much as possible. What are some suggestions about adding new parts? painting? etc? Any restoration tips would be great> as well as any knowledge about the bike itself. Thanks.
-Sam


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 17, 2007)

most of us guys here deal with fat tire bikes if you could provide a photo it would help give us an idea.
Scott


----------

